# Installer tkinter pour Python



## apkwa (25 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

 Je compte réutiliser des programmes que j'avais fait sous Linux en python et qui utilisaient alors le module tkinter.

 J'utilise OS 10.3 réinstallé avec xcode, et j'ai vu que python était présent mais sans le fameux module.
 Après qqs recherches sur internet, j'apprends l'existance de Macpython et de la version inclue dans Panther. Il y a même une FAQ: http://www.pythonmac.org/wiki/FAQ

 Je suis alors ce qui y est écrit:
 - install de tcltkAqua (j'ai pris la version BI 8.4.7)
 - install des Addon de MacPython pour Panther
 - Je lance PackageManager et là, je tombe sur "cannot open http://www.python.org/packman/version-0.3/darwin-7.5.1-Power_Macintosh.plist: HTTP error 404: Not found.

 et me retrouve alors avec une fenêtre toute blanche...

 Que faire?
 Il n'existe pas un package tkinter tout prêt pour Mac?

 Merci pour votre aide...


----------

